
Dear Apple, Please Copy This Notification System For The iPhone Immediately - evo_9
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/07/iphone-notification-system/
======
jsz0
I was disappointed Apple didn't address notifications in iOS 4 but like copy &
paste I think they want to get it right. Whatever system they put into place
is going to be around for many years. I would be surprised if they don't
deliver in iOS5. Probably integrated with the multi-tasking switcher since
notifications are points at which you might decide to multitask or switch
applications. Makes sense to group them together. The trickiest part is
figuring out how to do Growl/HUD style notifications. WebOS is the high water
mark for this. Android's system is not so good. The notification tray itself
is fine but the HUD of a new notification is easy to miss. If you can't
memorize what all the tiny icons are for you just have to check the tray
constantly instead.

~~~
billmcneale
> like copy & paste I think they want to get it right

This "they want to get it right" thing is nothing but apologetic stupidity.

Apple is not a magic company, they have a priority list and a limited number
of resources to address that list.

Sometimes, features have to fall off the wayside. I suspect that copy and
paste and notifications have been judged less important than other features,
because frankly, Android's notifications have been perfect since day one, so
it's not like there is no precedent.

------
efsavage
The notification on WebOS is _fantastic_. As a dual iPhone/Pre user, I cringe
when i see one of those ridiculous boxes come up (and cringe again if it's
important and I need to see it again).

~~~
sleight42
Up voted and seconded.

WebOS' got the usability right. Sadly, their execution with the Pre and Pre 2
was late and poor.

Now if only Apple stole WebOS' style for multitasking...

~~~
desigooner
I'm really waiting for the WebOS Tablets. The launch looked promising and the
product looked well designed. What tips it for me in favor of Web OS vs.
Android is the better execution of UI and support for DRM aps like Netflix.

------
malkia
I have iPad and android phone (G2). I like the G2 notification, it helps me
sorting out messages, updates, and such.

But then again I don't miss it much on my iPad, because I do different stuff
with it - I concetrate on reading mails there (or even newsgroups), rather
than expect to be notified.

But with iPhone I would love some notification system.

------
yoda_sl
It's interesting to notice that in the past couple days, this topic about the
notification system on iOS re-appear. The most recent if I recall was:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2275227>

Clearly there is a need for iOS to improve the notification system which is
currently terrible. I really hope that iOS 5 will have that topic revisited,
and more important provide a third party API to hook into it.

------
pjy04
This makes me cringe. Looks more like an advertisement. I like the concept but
needs to be more polished and less obtrusive. Half that size and somewhere on
top would be ideal.

------
Johngibb
They can do better than this

------
kingsley_20
The bottom of the screen (where it partially blocks the dock with the most-
used apps) is the _worst_ place to place a notification bar. I think Apple is
more likely to make a notifications app which will get permanently pinned to
the home screen.

------
guptaneil
What happens to the notification when I'm typing something on the keyboard?
Does the whole keyboard shift up or does it block the keyboard. Either way, it
sounds like a usability nightmare to put notifications at the bottom of the
screen...

------
leonroy
Looks like a rip-off of MobileNotifier, which incidentally is free and Open
Source: <http://bit.ly/gIke2q>

------
runjake
Please _don't_ copy this notification system. It's too cumbersome.

Instead, copy Android's (preferably) or WebOS's.

------
goombastic
One small feature, one huge ruckus.

